# What is your favorite fish pic?



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I have always enjoyed other members fish pics. The picture of the poor tetra caught in the M.L. plant got me wondering...

What is your favorite fish pic?
Below is one of mine....


----------



## itchy201 (Aug 28, 2006)

This is my favorite picture from my tank


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

The lobster isn't from my tank, but from a friend's. The other two (are from mine) are my fav's.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I have many favorites:
Comb-tail betta








Penguin tetra








Rasbora heteromorpha 








I love taking pics of my fish, and am always trying to get better.


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Well when I had fish I didn't have such a great camera but now that I have a better one I have taken some nice shrimp pictures.
































And my favorite snail picture:









These are all cropped from the original picture


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Here are a few of my all-time favorite personal photos:


----------



## itchy201 (Aug 28, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> And my favorite snail picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anybody know the name of this snail. I have a few of them in my nano tank and i want to know if they are plant safe.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's mine, thanks to my son who helped me uoload big pics !


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

itchy - it looks like a Pond Snail, and yea it's plant safe, i have about 100 or more in my 55 lol. Dont stress..

GREAT PICTURES EVERYONE!!

P.S. My pics arnt that great, but i'll try:
My DP hunting a snail, tail curled, and fin flaired.









My DP eating the snail. Notice how she looks very rigid, great quick change from her.


----------



## fattyratrat (Jun 19, 2007)

The best fish picture has got to be the one that is in that advertisement in TFH with the heavily planted tank with 6 or 7 blue snake skin discus.. that says, 'educational, inspirational, and something'


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

My favorite single fish photo is one I took 10 years ago with an old Kodak DC265 with the "expanders" of a 3/4" fish eating a 1" worm.

http://images.killi.net/c/CYA/
http://images.killi.net/c/CYA/image87s.jpg

My second favorite photo is the ubiquitous school of Rasboras with plants in the background taken with a $30 Fuji A101

http://images.aquaria.net/tanks/rjs/tk-1/2004/Oct/29/
http://images.aquaria.net/tanks/rjs/tk-1/2004/Oct/29/Image32.jpg


----------

